# Teddy Would Have Showed Up



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Picture of Teddy Roosevelt on registration page to virtual rendezvous? https://www.backcountryhunters.org/virtual_rendezvous

I'm pretty sure he'd have showed up in person.


----------

